# ADOPTED & LOVED--OHIO-Senior POPS will break your heart!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I EMLD. THE OHIO GOLDEN RESCUES FOR POPS

*OHIO-Senior POPS will break your heart!!*

*Pops*
*http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15760007&mtf=1*
*Highland County Dog Pound*
*Hillsboro, OH*
*937-927-5383 *
*[email protected] *

Pops 

Golden Retriever [Mix]
Large Senior Male Dog Click to see
full size



More About PopsPops is an old guy who's having a hard time moving around. He has a deformed ankle ... looks to have been that way for quite some time. Can you please give Pops a retirement home where he can live out his life being happy and cared for? 

Pops is in a high kill shelter and dogs only have to be held for 72 hours if space is needed. If you are interested in looking at Pops please respond through e-mail. If you call it may not be answered in a timely manner. All e-mails will be answered the same day they are received. Pops' adoption fee is only $32. 

Dogs at the pound are strays and surrenders and are not health or temperament checked, although volunteers do spend time with them to get to know their personalities. Any dog from any pound can be infected with parvo or other contagious diseases and should be isolated from your pets at home until examined or tested by a vet. 

The breeds listed are only our best guess. The dogs are photographed and posted by volunteers who make no claims as to the temperament, breed or age of any dog listed. 

All emails are answered by volunteers, not the pound staff. Please be respectful to the warden as it is his cooperation that makes posting these photos possible. 

Adoptions and rescues are first come, first served. The pound is rarely able to comply with requests to hold dogs. 

Spaying and neutering offers your pet many health and behavior benefits and lessens the over population of homeless animals who must be euthanized at shelters! Please spay and neuter! My Contact InfoHighland County Dog Pound 
Hillsboro, OH 
937-927-5383 
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Pops PFId#15760007
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=OH692


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I posted him earlier this week:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=73322

I also emailed all the GR rescues I could find in that area. I didn't hear back from any of them.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Could one of our Ohio forum members perhaps pull this sad old guy while folks continue to contact rescues, or place him themselves?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

PetFinder is acting funky, so I can't get on to verify - but I believe that Pops was posted in the Senior Saturday post. Two of the posters there were hoping to pull him for a rescue in Colorado and when they called the shelter, they were told that someone from Michigan was coming for him. The PF posters asked to be notified if this fell through.

Ok - got on PetFinder - goldrush got an e-mail from the shelter yesterday that a woman from Michigan was coming for Pops - they will notify her if it doesn't happen and he is still in need.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh good! Thanks for the update. I stopped looking at the Senior Saturday posts because they just broke my heart!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan mom*

SPARTAN MOM

Thanks for your update. Is there anyway you can check with Gold Rush to make sure the woman came for Pops. I hardly ever go on Petfinder anymore, but I recognize the "gold rush" name. All of the dogs break my heart-Seniors more so than any.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

If there's no update today, I'll post a question tomorrow. Goldrush said the staff at the pound was awesome and seemed certain they would notify her if Pops was still in need.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pops*

I got a msg. from Cindy Laws, one of the Golden Ret. Rescues, and she said Pops was adopted!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Missed this one Karen, so glad he was saved!


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

*I adopted "Pops"*

Hi Everyone, 

I stumbled upon this thread and just had to give you an update on this dog. I am the woman from Michigan who adopted "Pops". His name now is Walter! 

Like many of the people here, I e-mailed the Ohio golden rescues and did not hear back from anyone. I lost a golden in January and when I saw Walter, I knew he was the one for me. 

He is AMAZING. He is more Chow Chow than golden in personality! 

When I picked him up, he was so terrified, and boy, was he a MESS! Eye tumor, eye infection, terribly matted fur, shy, and anti-social. My husband and I had to carry him everywhere for the first two days because he was being so stubborn (that's his chow side coming out). 

I'm happy to say that he is very happy and well adjusted now, and gets around on his bad leg just fine! 

Here's Walter's dogster page if you would like to see some pictures of him! 
http://www.dogster.com/dogs/1114529


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

^^^^I would like to thank you and your husband soooooo much for adopting Walter. He is beautiful! Thanks so much for taking care of this boy and making a big difference in his life. I think Walter hit the jackpot!!!! Just watched the video and had tears in my eyes. Is there anything that can be done for his paw?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a difference a loving home has made in Walter! He looks so happy now. Bless you for rescuing this sweet old guy.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Walter looks so happy on dogster! Way to go!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Still wiping away tears for Walter. Bless you both for helping this boy and may kindness find you always.


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the kind responses!!

The vet told us to see how he gets around with his bad leg. It has been crippled for a long time. He has a couple of worn spots that act as "pads" on it. The only option would be amputation, but after observing him with it, he actually uses it and gets around great. 

You can see in this video that he can get around pretty well:





I can't believe I was lucky enough to capture this on video. It was his first time really running like that, just a few months after we adopted him. 

I honestly cannot express what a truly wonderful dog he is. We're in love!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Look at him go! He looks very happy.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thamk you so much for adopting Walter. You are very special people. He looks so happy!


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

goldencontriever3 said:


> Thamk you so much for adopting Walter. You are very special people. He looks so happy!



We are blessed to have him.  He is very happy now after some rehabilitation, and spoiled day after day!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't open the dogster page and I would to see him now! Could you post pictures here?

Working now! 

There are stories that just warm your heart and leave a great big smile, Walter's story is one of those.


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

These are some of my favorites.  (Sorry if they are way too huge!)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Walter is gorgeous and you can just see the happiness shining in his eyes. Bless you for saving him and giving him the a wonderul and loving home. He just runs around like that leg doesnt bother him at all.


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Here's some more recent pics.  This summer he has really blossomed!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Love the b/w photo. Walter has beautiful eyes.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you! He is just beautiful, happiness shines in his eyes.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

What a beautiful boy!! Bless you for taking him in to your heart and home. He lookds so happy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ChiPack*

ChiPack

God Love You and your husband for loving Walter. A friend just private msgd. me and told me I had to come to POPS topic and see how wonderful he looks.
I cannot thank you enough for seeing his beauty and worth!!!

The video of Walther brought tears to my eyes and I am so happy that he is helping you with Wembley's loss. His pictures are AMAZING and don't worry if they're big-big is good-boy is he ever BEAUTIFUL!!

I clicked on your blogspot-all of your "furkids," are just gorgeous-it is obvious what a Happy and Loving Home you have!! 

How did you get Walter when he was in Ohio and you were in Michigan.

You are AN ANGEL!!!


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Karen519, thank you for your kind words! 

The story of how we got him is kind of crazy. I found him on the Dogs in Danger website when I was looking at a picture of another dog at the same shelter, who is also a chow mix. I LOVE senior dogs and am a sucker for any pup needing a little extra help. My husband was not ready for another dog, but Wembley was my best friend and I was totally lost without her even though we had two other dogs. It just was not the same. 

After I showed my sister the other dog, she wanted to go down to Ohio and get her (the other dog is named Ava). My husband finally agreed to get Walter since it meant so much to me. 

I called the pound and arranged a time to meet the volunteer there. My sister and I left my house at four in the morning and drove seven hours one way to get the dogs out, adopted them, and turned right around and drove back to Michigan. 

Walter was so timid that I had to carry him into the house. He jumped into a laundry basket because he was so scared! I gave him a huge bowl of wet food and he kind of looked at me like, "can I really eat this?" He ate the whole bowl while hiding in a corner. 

The next day, I went to the vet to get him checked out, and lucky for us, he was in perfect health! The vet estimated him to be ten, but we really have no idea. That was also an estimate given before his haircut. 

As I already mentioned, he is a total chow in personality, so he was being VERY stubborn and that is why I had to carry him for the first couple days. After he got all of that huge matted fur shaved down, he perked up a lot! Walter does have that golden sweet side though. He LOVES snuggling with me and is always by my side, just like Wembley used to be. I really think Wembley lead me to Walter in some way, just so I wouldn't be so lonely.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wembley*

I have no doubt that WEMBLEY led you to WALTER!
I am so glad that you found one another and that your sister found AVA.
I love Walter's story of how you brought him home and the laundry basket and his first bowl of food. 
*Please snuggle and kiss him for me tonight!!

P.S. I hope you'll become a regular on this forum it really is a wonderful place and we do lots of rescue on here and of course, you have to keep us updated on your crew!!*


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you so much for rescuing that adorable boy. Where in Michigan are you from??


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

It's always so wonderful to get updates on the dogs that have touched our hearts. Walter is beautiful and looks so happy. I'm so glad you found him. Sounds like a perfect match. Thanks for saving him and loving him.


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Thank you so much for rescuing that adorable boy. Where in Michigan are you from??


I'm originally from the Upper Peninsula, but live outside of Bay City now.  Enzo is adorable!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks! Yours are ALL adorable. I'm in Farmington Hills - about 30 minutes Northwest of Detroit. I'll be passing through Bay City on my way to Rose City on Sept. 10th. It's gorgeous up there! We usually stop at Hooters for dinner. Do you know if they allow dogs on their patio?? I'm not leaving my boy in the car while we have dinner. =)


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Thanks! Yours are ALL adorable. I'm in Farmington Hills - about 30 minutes Northwest of Detroit. I'll be passing through Bay City on my way to Rose City on Sept. 10th. It's gorgeous up there! We usually stop at Hooters for dinner. Do you know if they allow dogs on their patio?? I'm not leaving my boy in the car while we have dinner. =)


Thank you! 
Unfortunately, I have no clue if they allow dogs on the patio!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmm...I'll have to check it out. If they do, I'll let you know. Could make for a nice night out with your pups! Although the water that runs right behind the patio might make me regret it. lol


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So touched by your generosity and Walter's story. Bless you!


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Sophie_Mom said:


> So touched by your generosity and Walter's story. Bless you!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up Walter's wonderful story!
a VERY HAPPY ENDING!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

God bless you for bringing Walter into your family, for bringing the sparkle back into his eyes, and awakening his spirit again. 

You and your family are very special people.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you so much for taking this guy in! He looks like quite the character! His eyes are so cute and expressive. I am so happy he has found his loving forever home!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> God bless you for bringing Walter into your family, for bringing the sparkle back into his eyes, and awakening his spirit again.
> 
> You and your family are very special people.


 
I agree with you 100% percent


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping up for Walter's Happy Ending-what a wonderful family and Walter has a SPARKLE IN HIS EYES and look at him Run!!


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Some more pics of him






































This last photo includes my sister's dogs. The little chow mix with the triangle shaped ears is Ava, the other day we pulled on the same day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for posting more pics of Walter and your other two dogs, what are their names?

Ava, your Sister's Chow is so adorable!!

I want to know how you get such beautiful posed pictures!!!!!!


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Thanks for posting more pics of Walter and your other two dogs, what are their names?
> 
> Ava, your Sister's Chow is so adorable!!
> 
> I want to know how you get such beautiful posed pictures!!!!!!



It is definitely not easy to get a picture of six dogs!!! It took a lot of treats and standing on top of furniture. 

My other dogs are Reagan and Quincy. Reagan is our golden, and Quincy is the black border collie mix that we adopted from a rescue last fall. 

Luca, the white pit bull, and Honey, another golden/chow mix, are my sister's pups. 

Taking pictures of our dogs is probably one of my favorite things to do! After we lost Wembley I bought a better camera because there are just so many cute things they do that I never want to forget.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ChiPack, I hope you will look at this thread I posted called Here in this House, as it is definitely true of your household.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=82327&highlight=House


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> ChiPack, I hope you will look at this thread I posted called Here in this House, as it is definitely true of your household.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=82327&highlight=House



Thank you for sharing that! I love it!


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

I just read this thread and am wiping away my tears of joy. Thank you so much for adopting Walter ....he's looks so happy and loved God Bless You


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

cangolden said:


> I just read this thread and am wiping away my tears of joy. Thank you so much for adopting Walter ....he's looks so happy and loved God Bless You


Thank you for the kind blessings. And believe me, we are the lucky ones! He is such a great guy. I can't say enough wonderful things about him!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Everyone has said everything I wanted: Your are a blessing!!! Wembley did lead you to Walter!!! Walter is a doll and looks soooo happy. Keep us posted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Walter*

*Walter is so beautiful it's all the love you have for him that SHINES THROUGH!!*

What kind of camera do you have? You are a wonderful photographer-that standing on furniture obviously helps you take good pictures!!!


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> *Walter is so beautiful it's all the love you have for him that SHINES THROUGH!!*
> 
> What kind of camera do you have? You are a wonderful photographer-that standing on furniture obviously helps you take good pictures!!!


I have a Canon EOS Rebel XSi. I love it! Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My Hubby*

My Hubby, Ken, has a Nikon.

You take beautiful pictures and have beautiful kids!!


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Today is a big day for Walter...I just took his crate down! 

He wasn't totally housebroken when we adopted him. I blogged about it and can't believe how emotional I felt after it! 

Chi Pack: Graduation Day


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Walter is absolutely adorable. What a happy smiling face.

You and your sister are wonderful for going even beyond the extra mile to save two lost souls. I hope many blessings come your way.


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

coppers-mom said:


> Walter is absolutely adorable. What a happy smiling face.
> 
> You and your sister are wonderful for going even beyond the extra mile to save two lost souls. I hope many blessings come your way.


Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

What a great story!!! I'm so glad Walter got another chance with your family!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Walter*

Walter

Congratulations on your GRADUATION FROM THE CRATE DAY and the WONDERFUL Mom you found for yourself!!!

GOOD JOB!!!!!


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, he did wonderfully without the crate! I tried to get him to sleep with us, but he went right down to his dog bed and didn't get up until I did. Hopefully someday he will learn that he can sleep with us. Of course, he does have an orthopedic dog bed, so his bed might feel better to him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Walter*

CHIPACK

YOU are one of the best Momma's-Kisses to Walter!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats Walter. I just want to hug him and give him many smooches.


----------

